# Shooting with loop tubes



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas I am going to make a slingshot that shoots with looped tubes how do you aim with looped tubes any help please


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shoot gangster style aiming basically as Bill Hays shows in one of his videos, forming a lollipop over the top fork. I hope I'm understanding your question correctly.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi yes I see what you mean I shoot that way with bands but this time the tubes will be shot over the top of the folk but still holding the folk on its side if you get what I mean


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When I changed how I held the ammo I hung a 9 inch paper plate in my catchbox and tried a couple different ways of aiming. I hope you keep us updated on your progress. Thanks for your question


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I sure will fella I am looking forward to making and shooting it


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yea I definitely hear you on this. I just bought a dankung dancer and I never used looped or single tubes before.. I picked it up and shot high low to the side up again. Then remembered gkj has a video on intuitive shooting.. I used some of what he said and had the dankung flip shot down.. just need morw practice at diff distances to feel more or less the obstacles involved with intuitive shooting. I also found that aim gangsta which is my preferred method of shooting.. with the dankung can be done by using the quarter round edge of the top fork. Some sort of a floating anchor can be used I think as well.


----------

